# Norman Leff



## Fightfan00 (Oct 9, 2004)

Has anyone ever bought any of this mans jujitsu videos?If you did how are they?I'm looking into buying some jujitsu video because thats where my interests are now.If anyone has any recommendations about others please feel free to post. Thanks


----------



## Mike Att (Oct 23, 2004)

Just browsing through and I saw this post. I purchsed Norman Leff's Combat Jujitsu tapes about a year ago. The tapes are good, but there is nothing earth shattering in them. You won't find any "secret" techniques that aren't found in other systems. If you have any background in Jujitsu at all, you have seen everything on the tapes. 

Just a note, as you probably already know, the tapes are broken down by subject and are not presented in belt level format.


----------



## Steve Scott (Oct 23, 2004)

If you're looking for some good jujitsu videos, go to John Saylor's Shingitai Jujitsu web site at www.johnsaylor-sja.com. All of John's videos are moderately priced and worth the money.  They're not slick or fancy, but have lots of quality information on them.  John recently started his web site.  He's a good friend of mine and one of the best in the field of coaching jujitsu.
Steve Scott


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

I have seen several of his books. I don't know the videos.


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 26, 2005)

"The tapes are good, but there is nothing earth shattering in them. You won't find any "secret" techniques that aren't found in other systems"

I have the same opinion of his books that I looked at.  Not bad, just not unique or original.
If you have no Jujutsu experience these are good.  If you own a book on any style of Jujutsu, this is redundant.


----------

